# Best LEGAL Music Download Site??



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,
which site do you guys use to buy your music downloads? I just want to download some singles to make a cd. Seems like some sites want you to install their program first before you can pay and downloand the music. Any suggestions?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

I like Musicmatch -- the only caveat is that you need to register with a credit card to buy music using their free music player. Singles are $0.99 and CDs are $9.99 (generally). I believe it supports more of a variety of mp3 players than Napster (just FYI).

I've used Walmart and it only downloads in WMA format.

Of the three, I like Musicmatch the best.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

theres www.vitaminic.com but its a website. they dont have the popular artistes, but ppl like rasthmus and thirtysixchambers started thier career here. what they have is good.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/


----------



## aglaia (Aug 15, 2004)

My personal favorite is http://telus.puretracks.com/ Most are 99 cents Canadian.


----------



## mimo2005 (Aug 14, 2004)

i wont install itunes if i was you , very intrusive ,and even stop you sometimes from burning ur own cds for a back up ,it says copyright album , i deleted all it entries ,and i am very happy now ! and also try to download a song to an ipod , it wont work bcuz u need to download that song only from i tunes .
i dont need all this headachs .no ipod and no itunes for me ,
no thanx


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I like puretracks' solution. It allows you to download the file wherever you want to, and it allows to burn your tracks onto a cd(that you can rip later on)or a DRM compatible portable player upto 3 times. What I don't like about it is the whole DRM thing requiring you to play the tracks in WMP. I like Winamp, so until winamp supports DRM'ed .wma files, I will be getting my files the old fashioned way ...


----------



## JRSellers (Oct 11, 2004)

My suggestions for the best PPD site:

Ability to purchase and download music videos, as well as songs.
59 cents per song; 79 cents per video
At least 97% of that 59/79 cents will be paid to the artist.
Absolutely no DRM or license restrictions.
Neither songs nor videos will be edited for content.


----------



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

Go to DanaCountryman.com He's a musician who provides some free downloads and links to other folk. There is plenty of music out there that is not copyrighted or where copyright may never have been made.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Bit Torrent  legal and you will not be disappointed  used for downloading Linux and everything else under the sun. Do a Google search


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

WARNING - Some bittorrent downloads are not legal. The software itself is legal, but before downloading anything look up to see if the item is copywrited. This is much like many of the other P2P applications out there. If you decide to download an item that is copywrited you may end up with the RIAA sending you letters.

www.download.com has some MP3 downloads. Mostly artists that have not established themselves, but you can sometimes find an amerald in the rough.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Correct--copyrighted music "shared" via bit torrent is patently illegal.


----------



## mph300 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello,

I currently have musicmatch/papa johns/coca-cola promo codes that are good for downloading 4 songs from the musicmatch digital music store for auction on ebay. Each code is $1.45 and will allow 4 song downloads of your choice. I have 171 of these codes for auction. Please see url:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=618&item=4060137677&rd=1 for more details

Take care, Mike


----------



## 4drian (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always used club.mp3search.ru, which seems really good to me.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

What about Singingfish. Can someone give me some information on this site ? singingfish.com

Jillian


----------



## rosyna (Dec 6, 2004)

have you checked this website http://www.mp3****s.com


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Dont forget about Launch on Yahoo, almost every song and video:
http://launch.yahoo.com/

Singingfish is good also.


----------



## nathanellis (Feb 2, 2005)

NAPSTER This is a good one, but I think you have 2 download it. On the plus, they offer a FREE 7 day trial!

Nathan


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks like a 30 day trial to me, even better!


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

how about this one:http://www.allofmp3.com/


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

depends what version of xp you get, Napster comes free with someof them. I remember the day when napster was illeagle awh...you know a leagale software package when it comes bundled with windows, lol.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

mimo2005 said:


> i wont install itunes if i was you , very intrusive ,and even stop you sometimes from burning ur own cds for a back up ,it says copyright album , i deleted all it entries ,and i am very happy now ! and also try to download a song to an ipod , it wont work bcuz u need to download that song only from i tunes .
> i dont need all this headachs .no ipod and no itunes for me ,
> no thanx


You never bothered reading the instructions for iPod or iTunes, did you?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Use something else to burn the cd's then. I use nero, and just load the fiels into it from itunes. easy way to solve it, and it is obtrusive yes, but tell it to go away and stop popping up saying tis not ur default mp3 player and you'll be fine with it.

I love itunes and my ipod.


----------



## King Joeyjr (Jan 7, 2005)

a great free mp3 site is

www.emp3s.com

they dont update much and i dont know whether it is legal ><

buts its good... ands its free  which is always good..


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree with musicmatch.

Really easy to use program.

Alan


----------



## golferguy (Jan 27, 2004)

Is there any chance of contracting the dreaded spyware/adware when you download/install Napster or any of the others etc.?

Golferguy


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

This is the privacy policy of the new legal Napster http://www.napster.com/privacypolicy.html I own Music Match and as far as spyware/adware I have had no problem with that.


----------

